# Beautiful Pair of Ringneck Doves for Adoption, Vancouver Canada



## TaraLana (May 4, 2016)

I have been having a hard time finding anyone I trust with these doves, got some very strange responses on Kjiji and Craigslist, people treat them as objects. Its highly disturbing. I bought the male of someone in Montreal because I saw him in a canary cage on kijiji, just broke my heart, someone gave me a female, I drove to Vancouver with them and all my other pets, we made it safely. They are pretty tame and lovely, I just do not have a lot of space or time, I have their baby which I will keep forever. They live in a large macaw cage and will only go to someone I can trust and keep in touch. No breeders, or people who are not serious. They are amazing pets and I will do anything to make sure they have the best possible forever home, or I will continue to care for them. There is a adoption fee of 50 for the pair to ensure that they are not going to be resold or eaten. Thanks 
Lets see if there is better options on this forum. People seem to treat doves as toys from what I have experienced so far in BC, Its very sad.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous birds. Hope you find a loving home for them soon. Be patient. Thank you for taking the time to carefully rehome them.


----------

